# Rare Fender Squier 7 strings



## tat2sbylolo (Mar 31, 2013)

After posting and reading many posts on these guitars I have come to realize how truely rare they are indeed.

Hear is my story,

I have Always loved Fender stratocaster guitars and own several. About ten years ago I got into seven string guitars and always dreamt of a seven string Fender. In 2002 I saw an ad for a Fender Squier seven string Stagemaster for $800 and thought, I would love to mod that out.

Well, about two years ago I decided to build a stratocaster like seven from Warmoth. But in my research I find out that Fender Squier also made a seven string Stratocaster in the early 2000's. I though, these are way closer to the real thing than anything else. Hell, they're even labeled as Fender Squier Stratocaster VII. So I searched and after two years I found a Stagemaster VII, a Stratocaster VII hardtail with two sevenstring humbuckers and a Stratocaster VII with HSS and a two point trem.







After I bought them I fully modded the hell out of them. Fully investing at least a grand into each. It hard to find anything that plays better........Why?...........Because they make me Sooooooo Happy!





This is Sunshine. She is the latest, just found her a month ago. Only mods so far are, Tone Zone 7 in bridge and Air Norton 7 in neck with new pots, wiring and switches and a fret polishing. Plays lovely. Plan on lots of near future mods on her.





This is Patty LaBelle, cus she's a full bodied singer. lol. Striped and painted, Neck reprofiled and finished, Custom Blaze 7 and Liquafire 7, Locking tuners and straps, Graphtech saddles, pots and switches. Guitar cost me $340 and was sparkly purple. I put another $1,300 into her and this is what I got........Beautiful!





And this is The Raven(Blackie)

Stripped and painted, all new electronics, Tone Zone 7 and Fender Single coil sevens, graphtech saddles, KGC custom brass trem block, Tremol-no, Locking tuners and straps. Kurt from Twins Town guitar in MPLS MN is about to remove the rosewood fretboard and replace it with a maple board. $500 for guitar in great shape. invested $1,600 into this one....This is my favorite guitar ever. Plays soooo nice. Sounds soooo nice. Woould grab this over a deluxe anyday!


So, Are they real? Real Fenders that is??? They are to me!!!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome, man! People like what they like & even "affordable" can be great axes. I have <$500 guitars that play just as nice as my >$2000+ guitars.


----------



## mcd (Mar 31, 2013)

Shannon said:


> Awesome, man! People like what they like & even "affordable" can be great axes. I have <$500 guitars that play just as nice as my >$2000+ guitars.



Second on this, my MIM tele love is never going to die! Those are some great looking axes to man


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 31, 2013)

Very cool! I had heard about some Fender 7 strings but had never seen any. Great job with these!


----------



## clansannes (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice guitars man! I owned a Squier Stagemaster years ago with a Floyd Rose and I dropped a Dimarzio blaze custom in the bridge, sounded and played so good.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 31, 2013)

Who cares what anyone else thinks, you've found what you enjoy playing, works for you and have invested accordingly.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 31, 2013)

pure awesomeness!

I love the one with the reversed headstock!!!!!


----------



## Syriel (Mar 31, 2013)

They're beautiful mate. So nice to find your true love. In this world full of options, it's so bard to find the right one. Enjoy them and never ever let them down.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 31, 2013)

COMPLETE AWESOMENESS!!!!

I`ve been gassing for a 7string strat,for quite a while,but can`t seem to aquire one,life keeps screwing me over.

lots of people don`t realise how special these "squiers 7's" are and tend to abuse them,when there aren't that many good examples left...


----------



## skeels (Mar 31, 2013)

Love your stable man!

Miss my two. ..

There's like three of them on eBay right now- somebody pick them up and you'll be very pleased!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome man... Great job on those


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 31, 2013)

Man, those are some nice guit-fiddles!! I've got a Stagemaster VII with a Floyd Rose that I refinished with a custom tribal design and a matte clear coat. I also filled in the neck cavity, tone knob, and 5-way switch, leaving a Dino Cazares-esque single humbucker/volume knob setup. It was my first 7-string, and 11 years on, it's still going strong! I posted a pic of it in another thread, so I'll post a different one here of the guitar in action!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey thanks guys! I have this thing for odd strats. The stable includes scalloped strats, Warmoth wizard profiled strats and acoustic strats along with the sevenstring strats. Funny, all the sixsrting strats are Fender and all my sevenstrings are Fender Squier. 





by-the-way, I checked and contacted Fender Customs about a sevenstring Fender custom with most of the things I have on the Raven(Blackie). Unofficially quoted at around $3,000 - $5,000 ? right, now you know why I did what I did! lol


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that an acoustic strat on the left end?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Mar 31, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Is that an acoustic strat on the left end?



Yes it is. A Fender stratacoustic.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm relatively new to the "actively paying attention to guitars" thing, but how common is that reverse strat headstock? I don't think I've seen one before. They're all fantastic looking guitars, imo.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 31, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> by-the-way, I checked and contacted Fender Customs about a sevenstring Fender custom with most of the things I have on the Raven(Blackie). Unofficially quoted at around $3,000 - $5,000



Holy shit, really? That's _much_ less than I'd have expected a Fender Custom 7 to cost, even if barebones.

Damn. Now I've got ideas in my head.


----------



## Eimanatox (Mar 31, 2013)

That 'Patty LaBelle' is freaking awesome. The black hardware on the maple headstock looks amazing. Nice work!!!


----------



## ZachK (Mar 31, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> In 2002 I saw an ad for a Fender Squier seven string Stagemaster for $800



Damn son, $800? I'm getting one for $200 at the end of the month. 

Sign of the times perhaps?

Killer guitars though, Patty is the sexiest of all.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 1, 2013)

nice collection


----------



## TempuraNugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Where can one acquire such magnificent pieces of wood? I'm literally frothing over these *drools*


----------



## Swyse (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool that you made them your own, but rebadging is weak.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 1, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3488523 said:


> I'm relatively new to the "actively paying attention to guitars" thing, but how common is that reverse strat headstock? I don't think I've seen one before. They're all fantastic looking guitars, imo.




Not very common. Kindof a throw to Jimi and SRV.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 1, 2013)

TempuraNugget said:


> Where can one acquire such magnificent pieces of wood? I'm literally frothing over these *drools*



Long hard searches on evilbay!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 1, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Cool that you made them your own, but rebadging is weak.




I gave those politics alot of thought.......I call these guitars what they are, Fender Squiers, Even in the post title. And I believe I Labeled them accordingly, taking the idea of a large Fender logo and a smaller Squier logo on the ball from the Japanese Squiers from the 80's. All three seven's are Fender Squier and its does say so on the head for each.



















Original Fender Squier Stratocaster VII head logo





Original Fender Squier Stagemaster VII head logo


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice!!!

I have a real soft spot for strats. I love your philosophy dude, play what makes you happy, dump cash into it if you feel it's necessary. Doesn't matter what the ticket price of the guitar is. Once of my favorite guitars is the first one I ever owned, it's a korean ibanez roadstar that I relic'd and modded and it fuckin sings, so much mojo. Can totally understand what you're trying to do here and it's awesome.


----------



## SjPedro (Apr 1, 2013)

awesome guitars man! love em! it's quite amazing that these axes never got that much attention but nevertheless the deserved more attention than what people gave them 

great collection and I am actually jealous!


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 1, 2013)

I too, can vouch for these guitars. I enjoyed the Stagemaster VII more than my 7 string Kelly. 

Your collection is incredible and I congratulate you with a large quantity of envy!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2013)

Invested 2.9k (so far, not adding sale price) into 2 guitars (not counting the 3rd) when a REAL Fender Custom Shop 7 is quoted at 3k to 5k ?



Well, as long as they play good, who cares what the logo says.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 2, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Invested 2.9k (so far, not adding sale price) into 2 guitars (not counting the 3rd) when a REAL Fender Custom Shop 7 is quoted at 3k to 5k ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as long as they play good, who cares what the logo says.



$3 - $5,000 at the start. With the list of things and mods i have just into the Raven alone would be $7,000 + from Fender. believe me, I built them under a third of the price. Plus, You combined the investments of three guitars.....I LOVE these guitars and would NOT(NO WAY) trade the three for one Fender Custom 7.

I'm Happy


----------



## nikt (Apr 2, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> ... when a REAL Fender Custom Shop 7 is quoted at 3k to 5k ?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2013)

nikt said:


>



When you have a second, read a couple of posts back, OP said that is what Fender quoted him (starting price I guess)



As long as your happy, that's what counts


----------



## nikt (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry but smells like BS to me, just like 1,6k $ in that Squier (blackie). I don't see any parts or work done that could cost as much.

Also 3k of starting price would be half of what ESP or Jackson charges at the moment. And I don't see to many Fender CS7 around here....


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 2, 2013)

nikt said:


> Sorry but smells like BS to me, just like 1,6k $ in that Squier (blackie). I don't see any parts or work done that could cost as much.
> 
> Also 3k of starting price would be half of what ESP or Jackson charges at the moment. And I don't see to many Fender CS7 around here....



I understand, Sometimes ya just can't be right. lol. Blackie has a new paint job, cus they don't come in black, she also has had her neck reprofiled to 19mm at 1st fret and 21mm at 12th, stainless frets, not to mention KGC(KillerGuitarComponent) built a custom brass chrome plated trem plate and custom brass megamass trem block and all screws are chrome plated brass from KGC. Passing lane switch, Bridge jumper switch. Kurt at Twintown guitar in MPLS mn just removed the rosewood and replaced it with maple which was $600 alone.....on and on. Some things don't come in 7's so I had to buy two sets, lol. In reality my friend, I have about $2,000 + into her, not included the price for the original guitar!

Really, You can't really see them all cus I wanted it to still look like a strat. But it's soo modded it's stupid. But I do have a Evilbay list with the prices I payed for each part.

The Ends justifies the means. She is what i always wanted and worth every penny to me!

As far as a quote from somebody at the Fender desk.....I don't think that was meant to be an exact quote on what I have here my friend!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2013)

nikt said:


> Sorry but smells like BS to me, just like 1,6k $ in that Squier (blackie). I don't see any parts or work done that could cost as much.
> 
> Also 3k of starting price would be half of what ESP or Jackson charges at the moment. And I don't see to many Fender CS7 around here....



If anyone (besides HighVolumeSeller510) knows anything about customs, it's this guy.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 2, 2013)

Rick said:


> If anyone (besides HighVolumeSeller510) knows anything about customs, it's this guy.



ok, I got it. All I'm saying is despite what it looks like, there's alot unseen on them. regardless, I think they are worth it. Anyone here in Mpls MN can come try her out and critique it then........ but from a picture? unfair guys.

with all the chitchat over cost, no one is saying anything about the guitars anymore. Who really care what I payed????


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> ok, I got it. All I'm saying is despite what it looks like, there's alot unseen on them. regardless, I think they are worth it. Anyone here in Mpls MN can come try her out and critique it then........ but from a picture? unfair guys.
> 
> with all the chitchat over cost, no one is saying anything about the guitars anymore. Who really care what I payed????



Just to be clear, I was making a joke about Nikt because he buys and sells (eventually) LACS guitars from Ibanez. 

A lot. 

I think having a Strat 7 is badass, I'm really close to pulling the trigger on an Agile Sentinel and modding it to holy hell.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for taking the time to look at my little seven project. All three sevens are a joy to play. Thank you.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 3, 2013)

THE GAS!!


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 3, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Cool that you made them your own, but rebadging is weak.



I plan to put "Gibson" on mine.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 3, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> I plan to put "Gibson" on mine.


EVH them up!


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 3, 2013)

Do any of you guys think that £250 is too much to pay for a stagemaster 7?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> Do any of you guys think that £250 is too much to pay for a stagemaster 7?



I've seen a few in the last month on evilbay going for $150.00 ish.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> Just to be clear, I was making a joke about Nikt because he buys and sells (eventually) LACS guitars from Ibanez.
> 
> A lot.
> 
> I think having a Strat 7 is badass, I'm really close to pulling the trigger on an Agile Sentinel and modding it to holy hell.



Would love to see what you do with it!


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 3, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> I've seen a few in the last month on evilbay going for $150.00 ish.



I see... well I saw one going for £80 on gumtree, but the guy wasn't shipping, and the one for £250 probably doesn't ship to me either.... I suppose I'll wait for a cheaper one that will post to me... but this one is exactly what I want it's the fixed bridge one with the black finish... oh well..


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

This is how they started out.





Paint




Mod the pickgaurd, note the two lil buttons between the vol and tone knobs. top one is a passing lane(humbucker straight to jack), second is a bridge jumper(two extra pickup choices). Fender 250k pots and TBX pot for humbucker.




Custom built KGC(killerguitarcomponents) brass megamass block and brass chrome plated trem plate with graphtech classic saddles. Full route around tremelo for full movement. tremol-no installed. KGC chrome plated neck screws, claw screws...shit, all the screws!




Coming together





This was all done in 2011 in a span of 9 months. Blackie is getting her maple board installed as we type and the hardtail sunburst strat was purchased just last month and is under going a few changes currently.


----------



## ZachK (Apr 3, 2013)

I like the original colours better than the new ones.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

ZachK said:


> I like the original colours better than the new ones.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 3, 2013)

ZachK said:


> I like the original colours better than the new ones.





barneythedino purple??


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> barneythedino purple??



I know thanks rainmaker, they jus don't understand, lol. they look way more classy now.

haha, and for those who don't like the new color.......Take a CLOSER look! lol


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 4, 2013)

Interested in seeing the maple fretboard


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Maple fretboard pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That is almost exactly what I wanted to ask Fender about doing. A 70s hardtail Strat in basic black with a maple fretboard. Just with an extra string and HSS pickups.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 4, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Interested in seeing the maple fretboard



should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 4, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Maple fretboard pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is almost exactly what I wanted to ask Fender about doing. A 70s hardtail Strat in basic black with a maple fretboard. Just with an extra string and HSS pickups.


Thats what I wanted too, exept with a trem. And thats what I'm getting.


----------



## ZachK (Apr 4, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> barneythedino purple??



Perhaps its the fact that no matter what store I go into the first thing I see is a fucking black strat or sunburst strat. 

Even a LPB finish on those would've been badass.


----------



## User Name (Apr 4, 2013)

saw a purple 7 string squier used on guitarcenter.com for like $150


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 5, 2013)

yea I know but it`s purple,I was gonna get this but its purple.

I think I have issues with purple guitar...


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> should be done in a few weeks.


 
OMG the wait is killing me!


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 5, 2013)

I should be getting a black fixed bridge stagemaster 7 sometime soon 

anyone have any pickup reccomendations? I was thinking D-activator bridge and a PAF-7 neck. I usually just use the neck for cleans and the bridge for distortion.


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2013)

Squier Stagemaster 7 7 String Electric Guitar Purple HH | eBay

if this wasnt purple....


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 5, 2013)

User Name said:


> Squier Stagemaster 7 7 String Electric Guitar Purple HH | eBay
> 
> if this wasnt purple....



you could always refinish it...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 5, 2013)

i love to refinish guitars but I MAJORLY SUCK at clearcoats.....
otherwise everything I owned would be swirled


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> you could always refinish it...



haha not for me, someone on here just said t hat they couldnt stand one being purple.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 9, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> OMG the wait is killing me!



haha, me too


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 9, 2013)

User Name said:


> Squier Stagemaster 7 7 String Electric Guitar Purple HH | eBay
> 
> if this wasnt purple....



Thats exactly what mine used to look like.

Then





Now


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 15, 2013)

Just saw a post for a Agile Sentinal seven string strat with 27" scale neck. Wonder what that feel like.


----------



## christheasian (Apr 16, 2013)

i've been wanting a 7 string strat so bad lately. this is just making it worse. hahah


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 16, 2013)

get in line 
they go QUICK now.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my seven strats off evilbay bout two years ago for about $300 -$350ish. Now I'm seeing them in bad condition for $400 -$500. Prices are going up and up.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 20, 2013)

Kurt at Twins Town guitar, who is removing the rosewood board from the Raven(Black seven strat) and replacing it with a maple board, says it will be ready soon! Can't wait to post pics of that. 

Imagine this (Blackie the Raven seven strat)



With a maple board


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 20, 2013)

Dammit hurry up already! 

I came in here thinking I was going to see some maple goodness.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 21, 2013)

Its a coming. Might start a new NGD tread when it gets here.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome guitars dude! Glad you are enjoying them! 

I used to own one in cobalt blue (or purple ) way back when they first came out. I returned it after a few weeks as I couldn't get along with the neck, and it sounded like a horse's fecal matter. I swapped for a green Double Fat Strat that served me pretty well for a few years after.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 28, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> Its a coming. Might start a new NGD tread when it gets here.



any word on that maple fretboard?


----------



## zhughes17 (Apr 28, 2013)

i absolutely love that burst stagemaster


----------



## tat2sbylolo (May 13, 2013)

Just got pics in today from Kurt at Twins Town guitars. My Fender/Squier Stratocaster VII (Blackie the Raven) as shed her rosewood fretboard for a new maple one. She is going to look so sweet


----------



## tat2sbylolo (May 13, 2013)

Blackie with her original rosewood fretboard....



Pics from my luthier..... he is putting a black nut on her and polishing up the frets. Delivery this Thurs!!!


----------



## Austin175 (May 14, 2013)

Man what I would do for a a 7 string fender strat. I always play a 6 string at my guitar shop in town but that 7 would be wonderful. 

Great looking guitars man I bet they sound awesome.


----------



## AryaBara (May 14, 2013)

This is epic


----------



## tat2sbylolo (May 20, 2013)

She is almost put back together, just waiting for two small parts to come from evilbay. 

Wondering if i should post her new looks in this thread or start a not-so-new-NGD post? She sure will feel new to me. So, continue her new pics here when i get them? or repost a old guitar with new looks thread?


----------



## anunnaki (May 20, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> She is almost put back together, just waiting for two small parts to come from evilbay.
> 
> Wondering if i should post her new looks in this thread or start a not-so-new-NGD post? She sure will feel new to me. So, continue her new pics here when i get them? or repost a old guitar with new looks thread?



New thread!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (May 28, 2013)

Just talked to my luthier today. My newly maple-ized fretboard that was suposed to be in my hands last Friday will be in hand this Friday!

I will start a new thread once it arrives and I put her back together. but for now, here's a photoshop mockup of what what she used to look like and what she will look like.

The old Blackie with rosewood



The new Blackie with Maple(photoshop pic)


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 29, 2013)

THAT'S EPIC!


----------



## Funkapottomous (Jun 2, 2013)

Just in case anyone's interested, there are two on Craigslist literally right down the road from me.

Squier Stagemaster 7 String

Fender Squier Stratocaster 7 String


----------



## Herrick (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice collection, Sir. Fender should make MIM or MIA versions of these. 

Are the headstocks modeled after the bigger ones or the smaller ones? I never liked the bigger ones. Looked too goofy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2013)

i just want ONE of those... color me jelly...


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 18, 2013)

Neck is in hand. Putting her together now! NGD tonite..........


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, Kind of a NGD. 

Had this seven string strat for about two years now. Then i decided she would be better off with a maple board in place of her rosewood board. Sent the neck off to Kurt from Twins Town guitar and got the neck back after a few weeks of waiing. Neck was beautifully done. Fretwork is perfect!

Started out as a 2000 purple sparkle Fender Squier Startocaster VII.
ToneZone 7 in bridge
Fender single coil 7's mid and neck
New Fender pots, switches and wire
Bridge jumper and Passing Lane buttons installed
KGC-Killer Guitar Components custom chrome plated brass trem plate
KGC megamass brass trem block
Locking tuners
lock straps
Graphteck saddles
Repainted and finished
Replaced rosewood board with 16 inch maple board

Here she is! Blackie the Raven!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 19, 2013)

that's SO AWESOME!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 19, 2013)

Looked up what the passing lane button does, but kind of scared to look up what the bridge jumper button does.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool Strato's'pheric project.
What do you feel the Graphtech saddles and the Mega block gave you? < each part, please.
I'm thinking of similar parts for a Wilkinson bridge on a six'er. That, or ABM bell brass saddles.
Hehe, what if Kim Dotcom made a MegaUpload block 

Having been a skydiver, I was less scared at the bridge jumper stuff, haha, though I'm not sure I got it right.. 
It's for jumping a tone pot to either mid or bridge pup, right?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 19, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Looked up what the passing lane button does, but kind of scared to look up what the bridge jumper button does.



The bridge jumper keeps the bridge on in all positions. It really just gives me two more pickup selections, bridge+neck and and bridge+mid+neck positions.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 19, 2013)

vansinn said:


> Cool Strato's'pheric project.
> What do you feel the Graphtech saddles and the Mega block gave you? < each part, please.
> I'm thinking of similar parts for a Wilkinson bridge on a six'er. That, or ABM bell brass saddles.
> Hehe, what if Kim Dotcom made a MegaUpload block
> ...



Ok, as far as the Graphtech classic(being mostly metal) saddles, I really didn't hear a big difference like I do with the Tusq or tusq XL's. As far as the MegaMass brass block.......Way better tone and sustain!!!!!

The bridge jumper just keeps the bridge pickup on in all positions. Passing lane makes the bridge pickup go straight to the jack with no pots at all.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 19, 2013)

super cool mods!
looks great!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 19, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> super cool mods!
> looks great!




Thanks. She plays sooooo nice too!


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Just so cool to see Fenders/Squiers with 7 strings.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jun 20, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just so cool to see Fenders/Squiers with 7 strings.



yep, I feel like there is no other like this one on earth.....So I better build another! lol


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 10, 2013)

OK, had this for like three months now, just got pictures last weekend.

2002 Fender Squier Stratocaster VII (Sunshine) above.

Not sure what the body wood is, but sounds great.
Schaller/Fender locking tuners
graphtech classic saddles
graphteck nutt
Strap locks
Fender pots, wire and switches
reprofiled and refinished neck

She feels wonderful in my hands. Had the neck reprofiled to 19mm at first fret and 21mm at the 12th. Not sure of the radius, but was able to get the action super lowwwww! First thing I did was drop a Dimarzio ToneZone 7 and AirNorton 7 in her which sounded great,......But for some reason the original Fender seven string humbuckers sounded great too, if not just as good as.....So yes, I dropped the originals back in her. Lovely! Will be hooking up a passing lane switch and coil spliter in near future.

This one was bought as a backup to my main 2000 Fender Squier Stratocaster VII (Blackie the Raven) below.

Reprofiled neck
replaced rosewood fretboard with maple board
Fender locking tuners
strap locks
passing lane and bridge jumper switches installed
tremol-no installed
Brass chrome plated trem plate from Killer Guitar Components(KGC)
KGC megamass brass trem block
full floating trem route
High Gloss Black paint job
graphtech saddles
graphtech nutt
all screws are chrome plated brass from KGC
Fender single coil sevens neck and mid
Fender seven string humbucker!

This started out as a not so expensive project guitar.
Now she as become the most expensive I own, And my favorite guitar EVER!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 10, 2013)

I will try to shoot a vid of them both later tonite after work.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice man.. i really like the sunburst VII


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd give a leg or two for Fender to bring these back...

HNGD!


----------



## Agone (Jul 10, 2013)

Those look pretty awesome. HNGD !


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 10, 2013)

these are both fantastic!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations!

I love seeing pics of these ones, specially how the brands are put in the headstock. Even if they are Squier, Fender looks bigger and that's like giving the finger to Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory . I don't know if Squier keeps releasing these ones, but I wish they did just to keep pissing him off, lol.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 10, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I love seeing pics of these ones, specially how the brands are put in the headstock. Even if they are Squier, Fender looks bigger and that's like giving the finger to Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory . I don't know if Squier keeps releasing these ones, but I wish they did just to keep pissing him off, lol.




Alex is still a Douchbag, hahaha.

Fender/Squier only released these from 2000 til 2003.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 23, 2013)

I finished the Passing Lane and coil tap mods on Sunshine.




Blackie has a Passing Lane and a Bridge Jumper mod.




Case candy!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 23, 2013)

holy crap, what a nice pair! Love all of the mods with your wiring. Any chance you could put up a diagram for some of it...more specifically the jumper and then lane?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2013)

Lucky biotch...


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 23, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> holy crap, what a nice pair! Love all of the mods with your wiring. Any chance you could put up a diagram for some of it...more specifically the jumper and then lane?


----------



## Dani2901 (Jul 24, 2013)

wow this is interesting.... 

I've never seen a Fender 7 in my life.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

Dani2901 said:


> wow this is interesting....
> 
> I've never seen a Fender 7 in my life.



Not technically "Fenders" just Squires. AFAIK....there have never been production Fender 7s/the only ones made were for the Maestro Alex Gregory guy




Thanks for the diagrams OP!!!!


----------



## Dani2901 (Jul 24, 2013)

How much is it?


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 24, 2013)

I love those.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Jul 24, 2013)

The top one... so beautiful. I didn't know they put Fender on the headstock instead of Squier. I will have to find an HH hardtail sunburst...


----------



## mudmonster (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow!!! Very nice, I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 25, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> The top one... so beautiful. I didn't know they put Fender on the headstock instead of Squier. I will have to find an HH hardtail sunburst...



They didn't. It used to say "Squier by Fender"




I took away the large Squier and enlarged the Fender logo. Then on the horn where it used to say "Standard series" I replaced it with "Squier by Fender" to try and stay out of the politics by keeping Squier on the head also. I always tell people that these ARE super modded out Squiers! Fender Squier Stratocaster VII is the true production name.







You can sometimes find these on eveilbay. Have seen them for around $500. I say find one and invest another $500 into it. You'll love it, You'll never get anything closer to a production Fender 7 strat than this!


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 26, 2013)

How hard is it to replace a fretboard?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 26, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> How hard is it to replace a fretboard?



Not really sure. A lot of places won't do t for me. Then I found Kurt at Twins Town guitar in Mpls MN and he took care of it in a few weeks. He did a perfect job on the board and the frets.













He uses a steaming process to soften the glue and remove the board.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 26, 2013)

That looks nice!

I just passed up a purple Squier 7 string for $20 in my town, was missing the tremolo and pickups, blah.


----------



## skeels (Jul 26, 2013)

^ Trust me. Never pass one of those up.

Very nice guit-boxes.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 27, 2013)

passed on a 20buck squire,DERP....


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 27, 2013)

wow that's amazing, never seen a 7 string fender of any kind. cool.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I did, didn't feel like putting money into it once I saw it.

Rather get some Black Winter/M7 pickups for my other guitars.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 28, 2013)

Could've flipped it here for easy money


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 28, 2013)

no kidding...


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 28, 2013)

I might of bought it from ya!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 28, 2013)

...and sold it here as is for $25....

Anyway, back to on-topic discussion!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 31, 2013)

These are the original Fender pickups in her. I coil tapped the neck to get that Fender single sound option, which I love.
I also placed a Passing Lane switch, which makes the bridge pickup go directly to the output jack, no vol pot, no tone pot. Makes for a great lead tone.


----------

